# It Is Official: Fox News Lied About Benghazi



## 336thF15E (Nov 1, 2012)

Fox News, originally reported that the CIA was issued a "Stand Down Order" by the Administration during the attack on the Benghazi Consulate.  Fox News, never declared where it got that information, other than to say they had a "source."

*h.t.t.p://w.w.w.youtube.com/embed/G0sA4P2CPgQ*


Tonight, CNN reports that the Central Intelligence Agency itself says that no "Stand Down Order" was ever given by anyone at the Administration and/or the State Department.

*h.t.t.p://cnn.com/video/?/video/bestoftv/2012/11/02/exp-erin-cia-releases-new-benghazi-timeline-peter-brookes-nick-burns.cnn*

Aside from the fact that I knew the Fox News "Exclusive Report" had been created out of thin air when it concluded that the "CIA called for Air Support" (for which we simply have no protocol for whatsoever within our military relative to the CIA), the entire storyline put forth by Fox News, never made any sense from the very beginning.

What does this do in the minds of those who rely upon Fox News for their information about what's going on in the world, and what does this do to the reputation of Fox News itself?  Can you realistically trust anything they say at this point, given their willingness to lie in broad daylight, about something so important relative to the trust that people have in the President of the United States and the Commander In Chief?

No "Stand Down Order" at all was ever given to anyone.  Yet, for days now the country was being told the such an order actually existed.  Should any News Organization that lies with reckless abandon and willful intent, be subject to Civil and/or Criminal charges of some kind?

That charge made by Fox News, was morphed into an entire theory about the reasons WHY the "Stand Down Order" was given, including an assertion that the United States was engaged in shipping Libyan WMD into Turkey, for use in some kind of Coupe attempt against Assad in Syria.  All of that was predicated on the CIA having received a "Stand Down Order" from the President, which we now know was a complete and utter lie told by Fox News.

Is this the future template for Presidential Elections?  Say anything to get your candidate elected, no matter how absolutely deceitful and fraudulent what you are saying turns out to be?  Who supports that kind of election process?


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Nov 1, 2012)

Fox news lied.
the sky is blue.
water is wet.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 1, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 1, 2012)

We are to believe this administration when they have  been proven to lie time and again?

Sorry, you've been duped.

btw.....FoxNews does not have a candidate.  They are not part and parcel of the corrupted main stream media  which has been proven to be in the Obama campaign.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh did they forget to add in your report that this was just a "spontaneous attack" because of a video?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

Obama lied flat out for over a month. 

If you believe he is innocent you're a fool. No wonder people vote Chavez back into power. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 1, 2012)

OP: Yea, the government would never lie.

But let's talk about a lie we know about for sure. We were told that the Benghazi was a riot gone wrong. Americans died and we got lied to. UNACCEPTABLE.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

Read all about it...Obama spins and lies!!!!


Time line of lies!

Obama's Benghazi Lies - Home

Destroys Obama's case. It was NEVER ABOUT A FUCKING VIDEO.

On the 12th he was talking about the protest when he said terrorized. 

Susan Rice said on the 16th that this wasn't a pre-planned attack. LIES

On the 18th Obama went on the letterman show and blamed our first amendment for the attack. LIES!!!

If the terrorized was supposed to mean a terrorist attack. Well, Obama sure inserted his foot in his ass.

Clinton on the 21st was the first to say it was a Terrorist attack. SPIN!

 Obama on the view on the 25th said it was about the fucking video! Spin some more!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD4a9GHBF_U&feature=related]Carney maintains Libya attack was not preplanned - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPzjayOh-PU&feature=relmfu]Who is responsible for the attack in Benghazi? - YouTube[/ame]




*Biden blatantly lied about Chris Stevens wanting more Security*
The Fact Checker


* &#8220;We weren&#8217;t told they wanted more security there. We did not know they wanted more security.&#8221;*

&#8212; Biden, speaking of the U.S. diplomatic mission in Libya 

Biden&#8217;s bold statement was directly contradicted by State Department officials just this week, in testimony before a congressional panel and in unclassified cables released by a congressional committee. 

*&#8220;All of us at post were in sync that we wanted these resources,&#8221; said Eric Nordstrom, the top regional security officer in Libya earlier this year. A Utah national guardsman who led a security team, Lt. Col. Andrew Wood, said: &#8220;We felt great frustration that those requests were ignored or just never met.&#8221;*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIxjz5wEcF0]September 12, 2012 - President Obama Speaks on Libya Attacks that killed US Ambassador Chris Stevens - YouTube[/ame]

* @ 5:00-6:20 you can hear the context in which he mentioned terrorism, Romney was correct in his assertation as, in context, Obama was referring to terrorism in general and not specifically the attack*
====

*Candy wasn't even right here as Obama said "terror" in the context of the protest.*



*Crowley to Axelrod: Obama Never Said Benghazi Attack Was 'Act of Terror 
* Breitbart ^ | 17 Oct 2012, 3:44 AM PDT | Tony Lee 
Crowley to Axelrod: Obama Never Said Benghazi Attack Was 'Act of Terror'


> On CNN's "State of the Union" on September 30, Candy Crowley insisted David Axelrod, President Barack Obama's chief strategist, was wrong when Axelrod tried to claim President Barack Obama called the Benghazi attack "an act of terror" on the day after.
> "First, they said it was not planned, it was part of this tape," Crowley said when Axelrod tried to spin her.
> This was Crowley the journalist, unlike the pro-Obama advocate who moderated Tuesday's debate between Obama and Mitt Romney and interjected herself into an argument between Obama and Romney on the exact same issue -- and took Obama's side.
> During the debate, Crowley affirmed Obama's assertion that he referred to the Benghazi attacks as acts of terror on the day after.
> ...




---
Yet we learn today that Stevens was begging for months for security??? WTF is wrong with the Obama Admin. If you leftist had any honor you wouldn't vote for Obama.


*Documents show Stevens worried about Libya security threats, Al Qaeda before consulate attack*
 Fox News ^ | 10-19-2012 | James Rosen 
Documents show Stevens worried about Libya security threats, Al Qaeda before consulate attack | Fox News



> Across 166 pages of internal State Department documents -- released Friday by a pair of Republican congressmen pressing the Obama administration for more answers on the Benghazi terrorist attack -- slain U.S. Ambassador to Libya Chris Stevens and the security officers assigned to protect him repeatedly sounded alarms to their superiors in Washington about the intensifying lawlessness and violence in Eastern Libya, where Stevens ultimately died.
> 
> On Sept. 11 -- the day Stevens and three other Americans were killed -- the ambassador signed a three-page cable, labeled "sensitive," in which he noted "growing problems with security" in Benghazi and "growing frustration" on the part of local residents with Libyan police and security forces. These forces the ambassador characterized as "too weak to keep the country secure."


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Nov 1, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> We are to believe this administration when they have  been proven to lie time and again?
> 
> Sorry, you've been duped.
> 
> btw.....FoxNews does not have a candidate.  They are not part and parcel of the corrupted main stream media  which has been proven to be in the Obama campaign.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqynT-deDuo&feature=fvwrel]Fat Kid With Creepy Laugh - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Conservative (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > We are to believe this administration when they have  been proven to lie time and again?
> ...



What does your home movie have to do with the topic in this thread?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Nov 1, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Fox News, originally reported that the CIA was issued a "Stand Down Order" by the Administration during the attack on the Benghazi Consulate.  Fox News, never declared where it got that information, other than to say they had a "source."
> 
> *h.t.t.p://w.w.w.youtube.com/embed/G0sA4P2CPgQ*
> 
> ...



LOL!!!! From the NOOB who claims to be an independent.. Why are nearly all independents really liberals?? Could it be that you LIARS think you're actually fooling anyone with your BS??


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

This son of a bitch went in front of the entire muslim world dissing our first amendment. This alone is enough to remove him from office.

Obama agree's with the muslim brotherhood. Is that the future you want?


----------



## del (Nov 1, 2012)

^
wingnuts on parade


----------



## 336thF15E (Nov 1, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> We are to believe this administration when they have  been proven to lie time and again?
> 
> Can you please post the lie told by this Administration?  A link would be helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## 336thF15E (Nov 1, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Oh did they forget to add in your report that this was just a "spontaneous attack" because of a video?




No.  I think they were too busy writing copy that included the words: The CIA called for "Air Support."

Can you describe what's wrong with that claim?


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll wait for the congressional investigation, where people are sworn and give testimony in public.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Nov 1, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


I would have thought you would be able to recognize someone laughing at a ridiculous statement.

let me clarify.  The best way for me to mock the absolute absurdity of the statement in question, was to post someone laughing.

If you'd rather it in words..... HAHAHAHAHA.  What a dumbfuck thing to say.

better?



Matthew said:


> This son of a bitch went in front of the entire muslim world dissing our first amendment. This alone is enough to remove him from office.
> 
> Obama agree's with the muslim brotherhood. Is that the future you want?



I'm sorry to hear that the future you want is a fleeting dream that is shortly going to be nothing more than a memory.


----------



## 336thF15E (Nov 1, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Obama lied flat out for over a month.
> 
> If you believe he is innocent you're a fool. No wonder people vote Chavez back into power. Stupid is as stupid does.



And, if you don't post the exact lies that Obama told, you are the very thing that you assert.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Nov 1, 2012)

Matthew neg rep comment. "eat shit commie red."


I'm proud of you matthew, you managed to string together four words, and seem at least partially coherent.

when will you learn?  Negative rep from a douchenozzle like you makes me HAPPY.  keep doing it.


----------



## BreezeWood (Nov 1, 2012)

> Should any News Organization that lies with reckless abandon and *willful intent*, be subject to Civil and/or Criminal charges of some kind?



in this case "willful intent" is obvious.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obama lied flat out for over a month.
> ...



Read all about it...Obama spins and lies!!!!


Time line of lies!

Obama's Benghazi Lies - Home

Destroys Obama's case. It was NEVER ABOUT A FUCKING VIDEO.

On the 12th he was talking about the protest when he said terrorized. 

Susan Rice said on the 16th that this wasn't a pre-planned attack. LIES

On the 18th Obama went on the letterman show and blamed our first amendment for the attack. LIES!!!

If the terrorized was supposed to mean a terrorist attack. Well, Obama sure inserted his foot in his ass.

Clinton on the 21st was the first to say it was a Terrorist attack. SPIN!

 Obama on the view on the 25th said it was about the fucking video! Spin some more!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD4a9GHBF_U&feature=related]Carney maintains Libya attack was not preplanned - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPzjayOh-PU&feature=relmfu]Who is responsible for the attack in Benghazi? - YouTube[/ame]




*Biden blatantly lied about Chris Stevens wanting more Security*
The Fact Checker


* We werent told they wanted more security there. We did not know they wanted more security.*

 Biden, speaking of the U.S. diplomatic mission in Libya 

Bidens bold statement was directly contradicted by State Department officials just this week, in testimony before a congressional panel and in unclassified cables released by a congressional committee. 

*All of us at post were in sync that we wanted these resources, said Eric Nordstrom, the top regional security officer in Libya earlier this year. A Utah national guardsman who led a security team, Lt. Col. Andrew Wood, said: We felt great frustration that those requests were ignored or just never met.*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIxjz5wEcF0]September 12, 2012 - President Obama Speaks on Libya Attacks that killed US Ambassador Chris Stevens - YouTube[/ame]

* @ 5:00-6:20 you can hear the context in which he mentioned terrorism, Romney was correct in his assertation as, in context, Obama was referring to terrorism in general and not specifically the attack*
====

*Candy wasn't even right here as Obama said "terror" in the context of the protest.*



*Crowley to Axelrod: Obama Never Said Benghazi Attack Was 'Act of Terror 
* Breitbart ^ | 17 Oct 2012, 3:44 AM PDT | Tony Lee 
Crowley to Axelrod: Obama Never Said Benghazi Attack Was 'Act of Terror'


> On CNN's "State of the Union" on September 30, Candy Crowley insisted David Axelrod, President Barack Obama's chief strategist, was wrong when Axelrod tried to claim President Barack Obama called the Benghazi attack "an act of terror" on the day after.
> "First, they said it was not planned, it was part of this tape," Crowley said when Axelrod tried to spin her.
> This was Crowley the journalist, unlike the pro-Obama advocate who moderated Tuesday's debate between Obama and Mitt Romney and interjected herself into an argument between Obama and Romney on the exact same issue -- and took Obama's side.
> During the debate, Crowley affirmed Obama's assertion that he referred to the Benghazi attacks as acts of terror on the day after.
> ...




---
Yet we learn today that Stevens was begging for months for security??? WTF is wrong with the Obama Admin. If you leftist had any honor you wouldn't vote for Obama.


*Documents show Stevens worried about Libya security threats, Al Qaeda before consulate attack*
 Fox News ^ | 10-19-2012 | James Rosen 
Documents show Stevens worried about Libya security threats, Al Qaeda before consulate attack | Fox News



> Across 166 pages of internal State Department documents -- released Friday by a pair of Republican congressmen pressing the Obama administration for more answers on the Benghazi terrorist attack -- slain U.S. Ambassador to Libya Chris Stevens and the security officers assigned to protect him repeatedly sounded alarms to their superiors in Washington about the intensifying lawlessness and violence in Eastern Libya, where Stevens ultimately died.
> 
> On Sept. 11 -- the day Stevens and three other Americans were killed -- the ambassador signed a three-page cable, labeled "sensitive," in which he noted "growing problems with security" in Benghazi and "growing frustration" on the part of local residents with Libyan police and security forces. These forces the ambassador characterized as "too weak to keep the country secure."



Obama lied his fucking ass off and blamed a fucking video for it all. Wake the fuck up idiot.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Matthew neg rep comment. "eat shit commie red."
> 
> 
> I'm proud of you matthew, you managed to string together four words, and seem at least partially coherent.
> ...



Go live in Cuba red.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 1, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > We are to believe this administration when they have  been proven to lie time and again?
> ...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 1, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Fox News, originally reported that the CIA was issued a "Stand Down Order" by the Administration during the attack on the Benghazi Consulate.  Fox News, never declared where it got that information, other than to say they had a "source."
> 
> *h.t.t.p://w.w.w.youtube.com/embed/G0sA4P2CPgQ*
> 
> ...



The reports did not say who gave the stand down order, just that it was received, and disobeyed, by the team at the safe house. Calling they said it came from somewhere, and then saying that proves they lied, just makes you look like the idiot you are when you claim the report was made up out of thin air.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

Now I can see why people like Stalin, Mao, Castro, Chavez, Hitler, Kim jong sung, Ill and Un can be in power. Some people love living under this shit.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 1, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Fox News, originally reported that the CIA was issued a "Stand Down Order" by the Administration during the attack on the Benghazi Consulate.  Fox News, never declared where it got that information, other than to say they had a "source."
> 
> *h.t.t.p://w.w.w.youtube.com/embed/G0sA4P2CPgQ*
> 
> ...



The proof obviously is that the administration granted the request from the people on the ground and sent forces in to help.....oh wait a minute...

Of course you Obam-bots are free to explain what decisions were made that night during the attack and exactly what orders were given out.  But since your Dear Leader won't part with the details you honestly have no fucking clue what was done and we're left to wait for leaks to the media.

What is obvious is no help was sent.  So which is it, did Obama give the order to send help in and someone within the military or CIA disobeyed that order?  Or did Obama simply say "present" and made no decision, thus no one was given authority to move out and help them?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 1, 2012)

OP still thinks the video caused it...do I need to say anything else?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 2, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> OP still thinks the video caused it...do I need to say anything else?



That's what Obama blamed for 3 fucking weeks.  Done a shit load of damage to our first amendment.

This guys really bad for our bill of rights.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 2, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Is this the future template for Presidential Elections?  Say anything to get your candidate elected, no matter how absolutely deceitful and fraudulent what you are saying turns out to be?  Who supports that kind of election process?


Google "projection" and get back to us, sport.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 2, 2012)

Has anyone got a link that works to this new timeline?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 2, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Has anyone got a link that works to this new timeline?



Like I'd trust anything that comes out of this nest of vipers.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 2, 2012)

Neither of those links worked for me. When I copy and pasted one of the http's I come up with just 3.

* CIA defends Benghazi decisions
my.twonky.com/video/channel/latest/play?cid=842641&vid...
31 minutes ago  Source: Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com. Tags: ...
Get more results from the past 24 hours


It Is Official: Fox News Lied About Benghazi - US Message Board ...
www.usmessageboard.com  US Discussion  Politics
7 posts - 7 authors - 22 hours ago
h.t.t.p://cnn.com/video/?/video/bestoftv/2012/11/02/exp-erin-cia-releases-new-benghazi-timeline-peter-brookes-nick-burns.cnn. Aside from the ...


It Is Official: Fox News Lied About Benghazi - Page 2 - US Message ...
www.usmessageboard.com  US Discussion  Politics
11 posts - 6 authors - 22 hours ago
h.t.t.p://cnn.com/video/?/video/bestoftv/2012/11/02/exp-erin-cia-releases-new-benghazi-timeline-peter-brookes-nick-burns.cnn. Aside from the ...*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 2, 2012)

I know for a fact that Obama from the 13th to at least the first week of Oct blamed the video. He agreed with the president of fucking Egypt that wants us to silence our first Amendment rights.

This is why I think you leftist are red marxist. You use the bill of rights to advance your mindset but then turn around in crap on it.


----------



## Politico (Nov 2, 2012)

There's so much wrong with that post I won't waste the time to break it down.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> I know for a fact that Obama from the 13th to at least the first week of Oct blamed the video. He agreed with the president of fucking Egypt that wants us to silence our first Amendment rights.
> 
> This is why I think you leftist are red marxist. You use the bill of rights to advance your mindset but then turn around in crap on it.



Well it's a sad day for Americans when the first person who told the truth that it was an organized attack and nothing to do with the video was the freaking Libyan President.

I mean come on!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 2, 2012)

Our first amendment suppose to protect "unwanted" speech. Speech that is agreeable doesn't need a right for it to be said.

Understand??? The kind of president we have in office hates this.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 2, 2012)

The OP still thinks its the video and that the administration is truthful on this....he really really likes the democrat jizz


----------



## Locke11_21 (Nov 2, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obama lied flat out for over a month.
> ...




Ooooohhh, so you want exact lies from Obama, well, while it doesn't relate to the thread, here are just a few, how about we start off with this load of crap before he was even elected:


_"There is not a liberal America and a conservative America - there is the United States of America. There is not a black America and a white America and latino America and asian America - there's the United States of America."_


Never before has there been a more partisan hack, racially divisive, class war oriented person to hold the office of president than dictator Obama.






Now, how about this enormous lie:

_I do solemnly swear that I will faithfully execute the office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my ability, preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States. _



Biggest lie ever stated in this country's history.


Oh, what about that transparency thing...and yes he lied about Benghazi.


Go ahead, keep hating on FOX, while I don't completely trust FOX, I would take their word over the SuperPacs for the Democrat Party, AKA...ABC, CBS, NBC, CNN, MSNBC, NY Times etc.


----------



## 336thF15E (Nov 2, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> OP: Yea, the government would never lie.
> 
> But let's talk about a lie we know about for sure. We were told that the Benghazi was a riot gone wrong. Americans died and we got lied to. UNACCEPTABLE.




You are intentionally misinterpreting what was actually said for political purposes and for ideological shortcomings.

1) Everybody in the world already knows that the Video caused unrest throughout the entire region and that our Egyptian Embassy, was attacked as a direct result of an Anti-Islamic Video.

2) You say that you were told Benghazi was a riot gone wrong and that you were lied to.  What you fail to say is that you are making that determination from a position of having the benefit of 20/20.  There is a name for that - its called a *Displaced Presupposition* (look it up).  That's also called being Intellectual Dishonest.  You can't time-travel.  You have no ability to go back through time, pick a supposition and then apply to some future event.  Doing so is by definition *circular* reasoning.  Anyone, who willfully engages in circular logic, is by definition irrational.

3) As stated before in another thread, it is holistically unreasonable to expect that information coming out of Benghazi after the attack, came from a singular source that was always giving the exact same message all the time.  Different Administration Officials came upon different information and different times and in different locations.  The don't all work out of the exact same office space, sharing the exact same speaker phone, as they take input from the field from the exact same source giving them the exact same information, so that they can all march out and give the exact same speech in exactly the same way.   Only a hyper-partisan is going to expect that kind of unrealistic outcome.

They are all different human beings and they got information from different sources and different times immediately after the attacks, yet they were tasked with giving the public immediate answers mere hours after the attack.

Despite all of that, the general theme remained the same throughout all discussions on Benghazi, and only changed over time as new information became available to them and they were able to share their sources with each other.  These people are not working in the same cubical together with just one phone and the information coming in was most assuredly very fluid.

Pay very close attention to this NON-U.S. Media News Report: (remove the unnecessary dots in the url)

*h.t.t.p://w.w.w.youtube.com/watch?v=fHItObp7gGA&feature=relmfu*


Clearly, Media Reports were streaming in that put the Video at the center of focus for the possible cause of the attacks.  Read the banner in the RT video.  What does it say?  It reads: *U.S. Ambassador to Libya 'Killed' In Mob Attack On Benghazi Compound*

So, you have instant reports in Non-U.S. Media about:

1) A violent reaction to this film
2) A Mob action
3) At least a dozen Libyan Security Forces personnel taken to hospital 

This is why the information coming into the White House was initially mixed.  These three (3) things directly contradict what Fox News has told you.  It also explains why Susan Rice, first began discussing the matter through the lens that everybody on the ground was looking through, a Video.

The initial perception was very real and very correct based on what they knew.  Non-U.S. Media, were reporting that it was a Mob Action that was connected to the Video.  Later reports, showed that at least 150 heavily armed me caused some 20 younger individuals to stand in front of the Compound and *yell in protest that they were outraged* about the Anti-Islamic Video that *"insulted the Prophet Muhammad."*

So, if you have a crowd of people outside the Compound yelling about how upset they were about the Video - why would you concluded (at the time) that the attack was somehow not connected to the Video.  Answer?  You would not do that and the Administration responded accordingly - believing initially that the attacks did have something to do with the Video, because there were people standing directly outside the compound complaining about the Video.

Nobody knew that 20 person crowed was staged at that point - except the 150 heavily armed aggressors.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 2, 2012)

How clear does it have to be for you idiots to connect the dots that this president lies?


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Nov 2, 2012)

Locke11_21 said:


> 336thF15E said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Let logic be your friend.

one network has a biased agenda... or ALL of them do, except for one.  I'll let the little hamster on the rusty wheel in your head take a few turns to figure out what the logical answer would be.


Although MSNBC is definitely left slanted, no mistake.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm going to keep making videos and speaking out against islam until I die. You can fuck yourself little man.

All hell will break loose before we give up our first amendment rights.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 2, 2012)

We don't have a president that will defend our bill of fucking rights.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 2, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > OP: Yea, the government would never lie.
> ...



You are so full of shit your eyes have to be deep chocolate brown.

What a freaking pantload!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 2, 2012)

If you go to the actual report on the new timeline that you've put up, yes it disagrees with the Fox News broadcast but it also blows your theory that no one in the Administration knew what was really going on right out of the freaking water.

* According to the timeline, around 9:40 p.m. Benghazi time, officials at the CIA's relatively fortified and well-defended base in Benghazi got a call from State Department officials at the U.S. diplomatic mission about a mile away that the less-fortified public mission complex had come under attack from a group of militants, the intelligence official said.*


It says militants. Not protestors. Oh and by the way there was a drone in the air with a camera.

CIA officials in Libya made key decisions during Benghazi attacks - World Updates | The Star Online


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> We are to believe this administration when they have  been proven to lie time and again?
> 
> Sorry, you've been duped.
> 
> btw.....FoxNews does not have a candidate.  They are not part and parcel of the corrupted main stream media  which has been proven to be in the Obama campaign.



Huma Abedin.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Obama lied flat out for over a month.
> 
> If you believe he is innocent you're a fool. No wonder people vote Chavez back into power. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> This son of a bitch went in front of the entire muslim world dissing our first amendment. This alone is enough to remove him from office.
> 
> Obama agree's with the muslim brotherhood. Is that the future you want?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 2, 2012)

*Communism sucks!!! *


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

OKTexas said:


> I'll wait for the congressional investigation, where people are sworn and give testimony in public.



Why would Elijah Cummings call for a Congressional investigation?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> 336thF15E said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




Benghazi was over a YouTube video that insulted Mohammad.

There was nothing anyone could do.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> 336thF15E said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 2, 2012)

Fox Does Not Have A Benghazi Attack "Smoking Gun" | Blog | Media Matters for America


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> OP still thinks the video caused it...do I need to say anything else?


Did the video insult Mohammad, and Muslims?


----------



## Pasco08 (Nov 2, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Fox News, originally reported that the CIA was issued a "Stand Down Order" by the Administration during the attack on the Benghazi Consulate.  Fox News, never declared where it got that information, other than to say they had a "source."
> 
> *h.t.t.p://w.w.w.youtube.com/embed/G0sA4P2CPgQ*
> 
> ...



Nothing to see here really Fox lies on a daily basis but people never call them out.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Has anyone got a link that works to this new timeline?


Pull one out of Oddball's ass.


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 2, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obama lied flat out for over a month.
> ...



Obama lied to the entire world! where were you when he and others in his administration were blaming this on a video? Are you stupid, or just pretending to be something that you are not?


----------



## Obamanation (Nov 2, 2012)

Come on Bigfoot --- you know that FOX news is the bigger story. Who cares about the President lying about Benghazi --- that's nothing compared to FOX news!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, pretty soon the OP will be blaming Bush for it!


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 2, 2012)

*Fox News Mushrooms: The Moonie Strain . . .*

Fox News grows a special genetically altered strain called &#8220;The Moonie Strain&#8221;. They are naturally kept in the dark, like one would expect, and fed a special diet of _Slanted_ High Ideology Transmissions (S.H.I.T.). Each mushroom is fed 40 pounds of S.H.I.T. per day to match its IQ. The Moonie Strain thrives on this special diet.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 2, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> OP: Yea, the government would never lie.
> 
> But let's talk about a lie we know about for sure. We were told that the Benghazi was a riot gone wrong. Americans died and we got lied to. UNACCEPTABLE.



Synthaholic negged this. I don't think I've been negged by him for more than a month. He must've been depressed that he could no longer give me 5 negs a day and been staying away.


----------



## 336thF15E (Nov 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Read all about it...Obama spins and lies!!!!




I read them all.  

The problem with your post is not that you have the content wrong, but that your ideology is so extremely tied to anger and hate, that forget to notice that embedded within your own post, is the answer to the question you don't even recognize as relevant.

You presented a "Time Line."  Well, guess what.  No one from the Administration gave you a "Time Line," you created that yourself.  In doing so, you projected exactly what you wanted to see within that "Time Line."  What's more - is the fact that the "Time Line" itself contains the very reason why the Administration's statements changed with - here it comes: Time.

The very thing you think you are using to assault the President, is the very thing that answers the question you don't even see: Why their statements changed *with* time, as a direct consequence *of* time, and only upon the *passage of time.*

Look, in all honesty - I have not met a single non-hyper-partisan individual who looks at what Susan Rice, Jay Carney, Hillary Clinton, Leon Panetta, Martin Dempsey and/or the President himself has said with respect to Benghazi, from September 11th, 2001 through Today, and somehow comes way with the understanding that anyone has lied to you.

It is holistically unrealistic to conclude that someone has lied, when you don't have all the facts.  We know you don't have all the facts, because all the facts have not yet come in.  When the investigation is complete, then we'll have the facts.

Otherwise, all you are doing is making proclamations with nothing more than the desire to smear reputation and anybody can do that.  Such an act takes no real skill.  If it makes you feel good, you can fly out there in front of all the facts if you want - but it won't change or alter them in any way.

*Here are irrefutable non-partisan the facts:*

*->* The Arab Spring was already well under way and tension across North and East Africa, were already high and filled with anticipation as dictators began to fall one-by-one and the People sought out their form of democracy and their new place in the free world. 

*->* Falling dictators mean power vacuums.  Radical Islamic leaders being reduced by the Obama Doctrine in places like Afghanistan and seeing OBL taken out, sought to take advantage of the Arab Spring's power vacuum by attempting to leak into legitimate Muslim governments along the way in parts of North and Eastern Africa.  

*->* A very simple minded  individual with nothing better to do than spark havoc, decides that he'll approach several individuals with Jewish heritage, to be financial backers for an offensive Anti-Islamic Video which was unfortunately produced and distributed right here in the United States of America - of course - the "Great Satan."  A 40 minute trailer of the video was posted on YouTube by the producer under an assumed name.  The 40 minute trailer goes essentially unnoticed at first.  

*->* An Egyptian Blogger and well known Anti-Islamic Jihadist discovers the video and begins using it to ruffle some Islamic faith feathers online.  Still no major response from anyone.

*->* The Egyptian Blogger has a contact and an apparent relationship with an Anti-Islamic Florida Pastor who once took it upon himself to broadcast his Churches' involvement in the burning the Korans at a bonfire, who agrees to screen or air the 40 minute trailer for whatever reasons known to the Florida Pastor.

*->* As the anniversary of September 11th, 2001, approaches, all of a sudden out of nowhere, the entire Middle Eastern News Media, begin talking up a storm about the Video's trailer, even though the 40 minute Video trailer *had been out for two (2) solid months prior* without causing too much of a stir in the Middle East, or Northern Africa.  

*->* Out of nowhere, just days before the anniversary of September 11th, 2001, the Egyptian Media goes wild over the video trailer and grabs the attention of viewers all over the country.  The country explodes into wild protests flowing out into the streets of Cairo and days later, the U.S. Embassy in Egypt, gets attacked by what appears to be a spontaneous response to protests about the Video, while at the *exact* same time in Pakistan, *Florida Pastor Terry Jones*, is kicked and dragged through the streets in Effigy.

*->* Several hours later at approximately 2000 hrs local time, 150 bearded men wearing Islamic Jihadist clothing and driving vehicles with Jihadist logos, began blocking off the streets that lead to the U.S. Consulate in Benghazi.  As they set-up road blocks, they attracted some 20 men who were said to have been in their "Youth" and caused them to protest out loud about the disrespect to the Prophet Muhammad, that the Video had caused - while standing outside the U.S. Compound.  After approximately 1hr and 40min minutes of these mock protests, the Compound was hit with the first mortar round, followed by heavy machine gun fire and the Compound walls were breached.

*->* Personnel inside the compound sounded the alarm and made emergency procedure phone calls to the Rapid Response Team site.  What happened from there is clearly reported here: Benghazi Time Line | Washington Post. 


Clearly, political adversaries of the President engaged in massive conflagration of the facts by assuming far too much, before having enough information to draw a sensible conclusion.  The above describes to anyone, how and why the initial description of the first attack, could and would be linked to the Anti-Islamic Video.

Clearly, there was a Video.  Clearly, that Video caused problems and protests on the ground and clearly, the attackers used a staged protest as cover for their surprise attack on the compound.  The blockading of the streets leading up to the compound and the orchestration of 20 or so individuals to "chant" in a protesting tone their frustrations about how the Prophet Muhammad was belittled by the Video, and now having a clearer backdrop of how the CIA and the Libyan Security Forces ultimately got involved, it makes it much easier to see how anybody would have thought that the attacks came as a direct response to the Video and the Protests that followed.

So, all the useless talk over the past couple of days and weeks about the President not labeling the attackers as "terrorists," or that fake Fox News "Exclusive Report" that claims the CIA was denied support and that the CIA called for "Air Support," or that the entire compound was left unsecured with no security personnel at all, or that the President just sat their and "watched them die," is just that - useless talk, as none of it ever happened.

What an election year this turned out to be.  What's next from Fox?  Close Encounters of the 7th Kind?


----------



## 336thF15E (Nov 2, 2012)

Guys, the Fox News "Exclusive Report" gig is up.  They've been caught once again feeding the American People a ball of dry cotton and calling it candy.  They have been busted (yet again) trying to create their own October Surprise.

This time the lie was HUGE.  There has to be some blow-back for this level of lying for Fox News.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 2, 2012)

I greatly appreciate Media Matters for keeping track of Fox News lies.

Media Matters for America


----------



## 336thF15E (Nov 2, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> LOL!!!! From the NOOB who claims to be an independent.. Why are nearly all independents really liberals?? Could it be that you LIARS think you're actually fooling anyone with your BS??



Could it be that the smell of your own illogical and circular BS is the only thing you are capable of seeing in others?

Being an guaranteed, inflexible, incapable of independent action ideological peg in the wall, is proof positive of your NOOB status.

As far as liars go, you need look no further than Mitt Romney.  A candidate who can't keep his Arkansas campaign statement in-line with his Idaho campaign statement on any number of supposed "positions" ranging from Social Security Privatization, to being Pro-Life before he was Pro-Choice, before he was both simultaneously, to the bizarre and twisted concept of Non-Existent Pre-Existing Conditions, to Letting Detroit Fail and then Taking Credit for its Success, to a $5 Trillion Deficit Neutral Tax Cut that Has No Compensating Balance, to Active going out and Seeking Qualified Women in Massachusetts when Qualified Women were Brought To Him - all the way to the incompetence of Launching a Trade War with the Largest Owner of U.S. Debt in our Nation's History.

Yes, indeed - only a NOOB would be so ideologically glued to irrational voting patterns.  Goodness gracious - wake yourself up and listen to yourself talk.

I was a card carrying member of the Republican Party, before you were out of diapers.  I left that party precisely because of attitudes like YOURS and people who know nothing about what being a true Conservative means.  True Conservatism has not been practiced in this country for over 135+ years.  If it were, I would still be one.  Today, I am a comfortable Independent Free Agent Voter who cows to no ideological grind.

Wake up.


----------



## Obamanation (Nov 2, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Read all about it...Obama spins and lies!!!!
> ...



OK, I've watched both video's now ---- you are SOOOOOO FULL OF CRAP!

Your irrefutable "non-partisan" facts --- aren't supported by anything --- and your suggestion that there is proof fox news lied about ANYTHING is totally unsupported. Fox news just reported what they were told as they indicated in the video.

As I indicated earlier in this thread --- the problem here is lack of transparancy from the president who promised transparancy. 2 months after the fact we still haven't been told what happened even though Obama promised to let the American people know the facts as they became available. 

Just like his birth certificate and his college records --- if he wants people to quit assuming the worst he needs to set the record straight. He brings all of this on himself and then plays the martyr. If he has nothing to hide he should hold a press conference and and answer questions. If he doesn't both the right and left are going to suspect that he is hiding something --- the left will defend him anyway and the right will attack him - but all of us believe that he is hiding the truth --- including you -

...which is why you go through painstaking effort to try to dissuade his attackers...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Nov 2, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Read all about it...Obama spins and lies!!!!
> ...



Wow.. Still blaming the video.. You're off your rocker dude.. Seriously, stay a librul.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> We don't have a president that will defend our bill of fucking rights.



Matthew, racists like you don't want rights for anyone who is not a racist /bigot/homophobe  like you. Every racist rant that you post shows a complete disdain for the very rights you so vigorously defend.  A befitting motto for you might be something like: "If they ain't whites they don't deserve rights." Isn't that about the gist of your shallow reasoning?

Considering your impaired ability to reason or to be objective when it comes to race,  And, that includes objectivity concerning anything our siting president says or does. I would caution the young readers here to skip reading your posts altogether.


----------



## Obamanation (Nov 2, 2012)

JQPublic1 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have a president that will defend our bill of fucking rights.
> ...



WOW! We have been invaded by Chris Matthews


----------



## Claudette (Nov 2, 2012)

Well the fact remains that those three men are dead. 

Barry obviously gave no save order. If he had given the order those men would be alive. He is POTUS after all.

Anyone who doesn't know Special Ops is on call 24/7 all over the world is a moron. 

They had seven hours to save those men. Nothing was done. We also have General Hamm who was going to respond but was releived of his comman. Way ta go Barry. 

I don't need FOX or anyone else to show me what very plain to see. 

Those very brave men are dead and our Govt, i.e. Barry and his boys, left them to die. 

Of course to all these lefties those three men are collateral damage. Nothing.

The only they are focused on is getting that fuck re-elected. 

For my money Barry and his boys can rot in hell.


----------



## jtpr312 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey dumbass. You're a little bit late with your reporting.  FOX news, in it's original story, stated that CIA spokesperson stated no such Stand Down order was given.  The FACTS though seem to indicate she, like obama and most liberal democrats, was freaking lying as usual.  Gen Carter Ham, Africom commanding officer, had Spec Ops teams ready to go and was not only ordered to Stand Down, but was relieved of command when he refused to follow the order to Stand Down, that immoral, POLITICALLY motivated order that left Americans to die alone while help was less than 1/2 an hour away.  Screw you, screw obama and screw any and all leftist scumbags that think it's ok to let Americans die when we had the means to protect them but where ORDERED not to so as not to make the president look like the incompetent, muslim sympathizing son of a bitch we know him to be.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 2, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> Hey dumbass. You're a little bit late with your reporting.  FOX news, in it's original story, stated that CIA spokesperson stated no such Stand Down order was given.  The FACTS though seem to indicate she, like obama and most liberal democrats, was freaking lying as usual.  Gen Carter Ham, Africom commanding officer, had Spec Ops teams ready to go and was not only ordered to Stand Down, but was relieved of command when he refused to follow the order to Stand Down, that immoral, POLITICALLY motivated order that left Americans to die alone while help was less than 1/2 an hour away.  Screw you, screw obama and screw any and all leftist scumbags that think it's ok to let Americans die when we had the means to protect them but where ORDERED not to so as not to make the president look like the incompetent, muslim sympathizing son of a bitch we know him to be.



Great post and I couldn't agree more. 

Hope Barry and his pack of incompetant boobs rot in hell.


----------



## jtpr312 (Nov 2, 2012)

Claudette said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey dumbass. You're a little bit late with your reporting.  FOX news, in it's original story, stated that CIA spokesperson stated no such Stand Down order was given.  The FACTS though seem to indicate she, like obama and most liberal democrats, was freaking lying as usual.  Gen Carter Ham, Africom commanding officer, had Spec Ops teams ready to go and was not only ordered to Stand Down, but was relieved of command when he refused to follow the order to Stand Down, that immoral, POLITICALLY motivated order that left Americans to die alone while help was less than 1/2 an hour away.  Screw you, screw obama and screw any and all leftist scumbags that think it's ok to let Americans die when we had the means to protect them but where ORDERED not to so as not to make the president look like the incompetent, muslim sympathizing son of a bitch we know him to be.
> ...




That makes two of us


----------



## SnagNasty (Nov 2, 2012)

Relying on FoxNews for your information is one step away from Tabloid reading. Actually I'm struggling to even equate it with some of the left wing rags; The Nation, Mother Jones. 

It's just crappy Journalism with a very transparent, thinly veneered agenda.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 2, 2012)

SnagNasty said:


> Relying on FoxNews for your information is one step away from Tabloid reading. Actually I'm struggling to even equate it with some of the left wing rags; The Nation, Mother Jones.
> 
> It's just crappy Journalism with a very transparent, thinly veneered agenda.



WOW FOX reports and you decide. 

Guess you've decided that the State Department not providiing additional security is a figment of FOX's imagination. 

Oh and those four dead men are a figment as well. 

Oh and the fact that Barry didn't order them to be saved is another figment. 

Oh and Barry trotting out his minions to report that it was a "spontaneous" demonstration and not a terrorist attack. Thats a figment as well. 

Yup. Gotta be that crappy journalism and that thinly vaneered agenda. 

Yup. Your a blind fucking moron.


----------



## Capitalist (Nov 2, 2012)

Via CBS News:
CBS News has learned that during the Sept. 11 attack on  the U.S. Mission in Benghazi, the Obama Administration did not convene  its top interagency counterterrorism resource: the Counterterrorism  Security Group, (CSG).
 &#8220;The CSG is the one group that&#8217;s supposed to know what resources  every agency has. They know of multiple options and have the ability to  coordinate counterterrorism assets across all the agencies,&#8221; a  high-ranking government official told CBS News. &#8220;They were not allowed  to do their job. They were not called upon.&#8221;
 Counterterrorism sources and internal emails reviewed by CBS News *express frustration that key responders were ready to deploy, but were not called upon to help in the attack.*
*Another senior counter terrorism official says a hostage  rescue team was alternately asked to get ready and then stand down  throughout the night*, as officials seemed unable to make up their minds.
 A third potential responder from a counter-terror force stationed in  Europe says components of AFICOM &#8212; the military&#8217;s Africa Command based  in Stuttgart, Germany &#8212; were working on course of action during the  assault. But no plan was put to use&#8230;
 &#8220;The response process was isolated at the most senior level,&#8221; says an  official referring to top officials in the executive branch. &#8220;My fellow  counterterrorism professionals and I (were) not consulted.&#8221;
Keep reading&#8230;​


----------



## OODA_Loop (Nov 2, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Is this the future template for Presidential Elections?  Say anything to get your candidate elected, no matter how absolutely deceitful and fraudulent what you are saying turns out to



Would perhaps be different if Obama Administration sent help.

They didn't.

_Why ?_ is a pretty easy question.


----------



## Capitalist (Nov 2, 2012)

The Las Vegas Review Journal blasted Barack Obama on his Benghazi coverup, lies and omissions.
This was terrific.
*Benghazi blunder: Obama unworthy commander-in-chief*
 This administration is an embarrassment on foreign policy and  incompetent at best on the economy &#8211; though a more careful analysis  shows what can only be a perverse and willful attempt to destroy our  prosperity. Back in January 2008, Barack Obama told the editorial board  of the San Francisco Chronicle that under his cap-and-trade plan, &#8220;If  somebody wants to build a coal-fired power plant, they can. It&#8217;s just  that it will bankrupt them.&#8221; He added, &#8220;Under my plan &#8230; electricity  rates would necessarily skyrocket.&#8221; It was also in 2008 that Mr. Obama&#8217;s  future Energy Secretary, Steven Chu, famously said it would be  necessary to &#8220;figure out how to boost the price of gasoline to the  levels in Europe&#8221; &#8211; $9 a gallon.
 Yet the president now claims he&#8217;s in favor of oil development and  pipelines, taking credit for increased oil production on private lands  where he&#8217;s powerless to block it, after he halted the Keystone XL  Pipeline and oversaw a 50 percent reduction in oil leases on public  lands.
 These behaviors go far beyond &#8220;spin.&#8221; They amount to a pack of lies.  To return to office a narcissistic amateur who seeks to ride this  nation&#8217;s economy and international esteem to oblivion, like Slim Pickens  riding the nuclear bomb to its target at the end of the movie &#8220;Dr.  Strangelove,&#8221; would be disastrous.
 Candidate Obama said if he couldn&#8217;t fix the economy in four years, his would be a one-term presidency.
 Mitt Romney is moral, capable and responsible man. Just this once,  it&#8217;s time to hold Barack Obama to his word. Maybe we can all do  something about that, come Tuesday.​  Read the whole thing here.


----------



## SnagNasty (Nov 2, 2012)

Claudette said:


> SnagNasty said:
> 
> 
> > Relying on FoxNews for your information is one step away from Tabloid reading. Actually I'm struggling to even equate it with some of the left wing rags; The Nation, Mother Jones.
> ...



Cool - just as expected and right on time. Here is the person who takes one statement, heads down the prim rose path and gets to tell me how I think about a wide assortment of ideas. March on far right winger.

When you're done reading Fox, try some comic books. I'd recommend starting with something simple like Archie. Work yourself up to the complex stuff.


----------



## Capitalist (Nov 2, 2012)

*Unbelievable!*
It took the FBI several days to reach Benghazi and investigate the 9-11 terrorist attacks that left four Americans dead.
The FBI stayed for three hours.
They left behind several sensitive documents that were later scooped up by regional media outlets.
 Today, Alaan TV, a UAE channel,  revealed that letters found inside the consulate, written by the U.S.  Consular staff and addressed to the Libyan Foreign Ministry and the  Benghazi police chief, revealed security breaches at the consulate.
MEMRI reported:
*&#8220;The Letters Read As Follows: &#8216;Early This Morning, On September  11&#8230; A Member Of The [Libyan] Police Force Was Seen&#8230; Photographing The  Inside Of The U.S. Consulate&#8217;&#8221;*





There&#8217;s more:
*&#8220;The Letters Revealed That Since September 9, The Americans Had  Been Requesting Special Security Arrangements In Preparation For Arrival  Of Ambassador Chris Stevens&#8221; &#8211; But That These &#8220;Were Not Granted&#8221; *
Reporter: &#8220;The letters revealed that since September 9,  the Americans had been requesting special security arrangements, in  preparation for the arrival of Ambassador Chris Stephens to Benghazi.  These arrangements included the police guarding the front and rear gates  of the consulate around the clock, in addition to a mobile patrol and a  bomb-sniffing dog.
Read the rest at MEMRI.​


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 2, 2012)

if fox news lied it was because they were given bogus information by the administration. which they were.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 2, 2012)

SnagNasty said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > SnagNasty said:
> ...



LMAO sounds like that would work for you. 

Cool indeed.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 2, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> We are to believe this administration when they have  been proven to lie time and again?
> 
> Sorry, you've been duped.
> 
> btw.....FoxNews does not have a candidate.  They are not part and parcel of the corrupted main stream media  which has been proven to be in the Obama campaign.



What?

They are part of the Rupert Murdoch empire, and pundits for the Republican party, the Saudi government and big oil.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 2, 2012)

Since that bogus report, additional information has been discovered that makes it even WORSE for the royal regime.  

'Troubling' Surveillance Before Benghazi Attack - By Harald Doornbos and Jenan Moussa | Foreign Policy

BENGHAZI, Libya &#8212; More than six weeks after the shocking assault on the U.S. consulate in Benghazi -- and nearly a month after an FBI team arrived to collect evidence about the attack - the battle-scarred, fire-damaged compound where Ambassador Chris Stevens and another Foreign Service officer lost their lives on Sept. 11 still holds sensitive documents and other relics of that traumatic final day, including drafts of two letters worrying that the compound was under "troubling" surveillance and complaining that the Libyan government failed to fulfill requests for additional security.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 2, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Fox News, originally reported that the CIA was issued a "Stand Down Order" by the Administration during the attack on the Benghazi Consulate.  Fox News, never declared where it got that information, other than to say they had a "source."
> 
> *h.t.t.p://w.w.w.youtube.com/embed/G0sA4P2CPgQ*
> 
> ...






> Tonight, CNN reports that the Central Intelligence Agency itself says that no "Stand Down Order" was ever given by anyone at the Administration and/or the State Department.




a CIA rep 3 days ago said that the CIA never told anyone not to assist anyone else........


and, since when does the CIA speak for the administration or know what state was told by say the nat sec. director? or what the military was told by the Sec. of Def.?





on top of your posts on the plane not crashing in Pennsylvania on 911, I must conclude you are not exactly, lets say, well balanced.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Nov 2, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> We are to believe this administration when they have  been proven to lie time and again?
> 
> Sorry, you've been duped.
> 
> btw.....FoxNews does not have a candidate.  They are not part and parcel of the corrupted main stream media  which has been proven to be in the Obama campaign.



Do you really believe that?  Makes me question every post of yours I will ever read.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 2, 2012)

Trajan said:


> 336thF15E said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News, originally reported that the CIA was issued a "Stand Down Order" by the Administration during the attack on the Benghazi Consulate.  Fox News, never declared where it got that information, other than to say they had a "source."
> ...



General Petraus, who is head of the CIA said that there was no such order from the CIA.   Meaning that if there was an order, that's not where it came from.   Where did it come from?    If obama actually gave an order to help Benghazi, who counter manded that order?  Why haven't they been found and hauled up before a Judge by now?


----------



## SnagNasty (Nov 2, 2012)

> LMAO sounds like that would work for you.
> 
> Cool indeed.



After further consideration I am now taking your sanguine advice and am now relying on the "New York Post" for all my information. 

They have accurately reported NYC has electric issues. Everything else must be true and this is truly indicative of proper, insightful journalism. 

New York Post - New York News | Gossip | Sports | Entertainment | Photos

Thank you for taking eye diverting time from the shiney marbles of Fox News to help me.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 2, 2012)

SnagNasty said:


> > LMAO sounds like that would work for you.
> >
> > Cool indeed.
> 
> ...



LMAO Good for you dude. 

Have a good one. LOL


----------



## whitehall (Nov 2, 2012)

When is the left going to stop whining about Fox news? We know Hussein and his cohorts watched the 7 hour battle in real time. We know that Military help was within reach and we know that the embassy requested more security numerous times and we know that Hussein never lifted a finger to offer assistance while the Ambassador was murdered (and raped?) and three other people including two veteran Seals were killed. We also know that (true to form) the president skipped town the next day without a care in the world, went to Vegas and instructed his press secretary to lie to the American people.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Nov 2, 2012)

whitehall said:


> When is the left going to stop whining about Fox news? We know Hussein and his cohorts watched the 7 hour battle in real time. We know that Military help was within reach and we know that the embassy requested more security numerous times and we know that Hussein never lifted a finger to offer assistance while the Ambassador was murdered (and raped?) and three other people including two veteran Seals were killed. We also know that (true to form) the president skipped town the next day without a care in the world, went to Vegas and instructed his press secretary to lie to the American people.



Know.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2y8Sx4B2Sk]You keep using that word. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pasco08 (Nov 2, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> 336thF15E said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News, originally reported that the CIA was issued a "Stand Down Order" by the Administration during the attack on the Benghazi Consulate.  Fox News, never declared where it got that information, other than to say they had a "source."
> ...



Just like everyone thinks you are a flaming idiot.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 2, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Benghazi was over a YouTube video that insulted Mohammad.
> 
> There was nothing anyone could do.





No, it wasn't.




> Libyas president says the deadly assault on a U.S. consulate was a pre-planned act of terrorism timed for the 9/11 anniversary  not spontaneous savagery sparked by an anti-Islam movie.
> 
> They chose this date, 11th of September, to carry a certain message, President Mohammed Magarief said Wednesday.
> 
> ...



Libyan president says attack was planned terrorism - New York Daily News


Of course there were things that could have been done.  First and foremost they could have provided more security when Stevens repeatedly asked for it.   That alone may have saved the lives of those four men.   But those requests were turned down by officials in D.C.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 2, 2012)

whitehall said:


> When is the left going to stop whining about Fox news? We know Hussein and his cohorts watched the 7 hour battle in real time. We know that Military help was within reach and we know that the embassy requested more security numerous times and we know that Hussein never lifted a finger to offer assistance while the Ambassador was murdered (and raped?) and three other people including two veteran Seals were killed. We also know that (true to form) the president skipped town the next day without a care in the world, went to Vegas and instructed his press secretary to lie to the American people.



It's really worse than that.   obama knew that an attack was mobilizing three HOURS before the first terrorist arrived.

Sources, emails point to communication breakdown in Obama administration during Libya attack | Fox News

Who ordered Ambassador Stevens to Benghazi on that day?   He was sent to assist in a cultural event.  Knowing what we now know from his own cries for help, he didn't wake up and decide to help administer cross cultural understanding.   Who sent him there, at that time, and why?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > OP: Yea, the government would never lie.
> ...




Whining about negs only gets you more negs.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> 336thF15E said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Did the video insult Mohammed and Muslims?


----------



## jillian (Nov 2, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Fox news lied.
> the sky is blue.
> water is wet.



i know... shocking


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Benghazi was over a YouTube video that insulted Mohammad.
> ...


Did the video insult Mohammed and Muslims?


----------



## lovemymutts (Nov 2, 2012)

Fox News not lie. Now that is a lie. The network is  referred to as FAUX  News for a reason.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 2, 2012)

Liars posted ad nausea that Obama was responsible for the deaths of four Americans in Libya.  Here's the truth:

New Benghazi Account Bolsters CIA - Yahoo! News


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 2, 2012)

Nah. We would have plenty to talk about if you guys stopped lying. We just wouldnt be talking about Progressive idealogy


----------



## Amelia (Nov 2, 2012)

Why did the Obama administration spend two weeks playing up a connection to the filmmaker and playing down what the majority of the reports said?  To the point of denial in places?

They did something very wrong.  

Was there only wrong blowing smoke in our eyes?  Did they do that for no good reason at all?  Or was there something else they were trying to stop us from seeing when they did their sleight of hand?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 2, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Liars posted ad nausea that Obama was responsible for the deaths of four Americans in Libya.  Here's the truth:
> 
> New Benghazi Account Bolsters CIA - Yahoo! News





Your truth is not the truth. Just sayin'.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 2, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Liars posted ad nausea that Obama was responsible for the deaths of four Americans in Libya.  Here's the truth:
> 
> New Benghazi Account Bolsters CIA - Yahoo! News



The CIA was able to get more people into the area, but the military, with resources that could have got there faster than the team from Tripoli, couldn't. I wonder who ordered the military to stand down.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Nov 2, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Liars posted ad nausea that Obama was responsible for the deaths of four Americans in Libya.  Here's the truth:
> 
> New Benghazi Account Bolsters CIA - Yahoo! News



So how is it that you divine that all the other reports are BS, but this report with testimony from an unnamed official is the correct report?  Are you psychic?  Were you there in Libya when this shit was going down?  Oh, wait, no, maybe you were present in the WH situation room?

That there is a conflicting report does not establish with any certainty that the right is lying.

Good try, tho.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## healthmyths (Nov 2, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Liars posted ad nausea that Obama was responsible for the deaths of four Americans in Libya.  Here's the truth:
> 
> New Benghazi Account Bolsters CIA - Yahoo! News



I watch Rivera yesterday get all emotional that while he said :
"When I heard Charles Woods call the president of the United States a murderer and a liar, it broke my heart,"

The father of Tyler Woods was right when considering these comments made by people regarding Bush and Iraq!!!

So when looking at the FACTS:
Obama sent UN Ambassador to 5 networks explaining Benghazi was due to a video.
Obama spoke at UN blaming Benghazi on the video.
Hillary saying to Charles Woods..despite signs early on that militants were behind the attack -- pledged to him at that event that she would pursue the maker of an anti-Islam film that had been linked to other protests. 

Read more: Father of ex-SEAL: Those who denied request for help at consulate &#39;murderers of my son&#39; | Fox News

The point is EITHER Obama is totally incompetent and didn't KNOW what was going on OR he did know and KNOWINGLY refused to help when prior to the attack Obama was warned about potential Bengazi threats! 

Either way incompetent or purposefully just as ANY person in authority is responsible for subordinates safety  OBAMA FAILED and therefore is a murderer!


----------



## Nightson (Nov 2, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Liars posted ad nausea that Obama was responsible for the deaths of four Americans in Libya.  Here's the truth:
> 
> New Benghazi Account Bolsters CIA - Yahoo! News





Many of us on the right were basing our opinions and posts on the available sources. Much the same as you are doing with the link in this post. Tomorrow, who knows? One of your sources may redact or publish a story which contravenes this one. Bottom line: I want to know why Americans died in Libya. Irregardless of the political season or sitting administration I demand an explanation.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 2, 2012)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Liars posted ad nausea that Obama was responsible for the deaths of four Americans in Libya.  Here's the truth:
> ...



Well, the source is official and not Fox News; if you have evidence that Obama was responsilbe for the deaths - as many of your side has alleged - please post the evidence or STFU.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 2, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Sure and had the video been the reason for the attack, the attack would have happened months earlier, when the film was first released.  But the attack didn't happen then, it happened months later on the anniversary of 9/11.  

*Reaction should have been, if it was genuine, should have been six months earlier. So it was postponed until the 11th of September*.

Even the WH eventually admitted the attack was due to terrorists, rather than the film (well, except for Obama.  Natch)



> *The White House admitted today it was 'self-evident' that the attack on the U.S. consulate in Libya was a terrorist act* - but the President himself refused to use this phrase or confirm al-Qaeda involvement.
> 
> However nine days after the attacks, Carney said: '*It is, I think, self evident that what happened in Benghazi was a terrorist attack*.



White House admits attack in Libya that killed ambassador Chris Stevens was act of terror | Mail Online

Obama finally, finally admitted that yes the attack was planned, was done by terrorists and was not due to the film.  On _The View_.  Good gawd.



> *The Obama administration is certainly taking its time in admitting what everyone else already knew: that the attack which killed the U.S. ambassador to Libya and three others on Sept. 11 wasnt the act of a crappy YouTube video, but of terrorists.*
> 
> For whatever reason, President Obama only seems comfortable addressing the issue from a comfy couch in a television studio. A week ago on The Late Show with David Letterman, he laid the violence at the feet of a sort of a shadowy character in the U.S. who made an extremely offensive video directed at Mohammed. While taping The View on Monday, he evolved a bit in his stance, *acknowledging at last that the attack was planned and not just a spontaneous uprising*.



Cripes, two hours after the attacks began the WH knew that this was not due to the reaction of some film.  



> *Officials at the White House and State Department were advised two hours after attackers assaulted the U.S. diplomatic mission in Benghazi, Libya, on September 11 that an Islamic militant group had claimed credit for the attack, official emails show*.



White House told of militant claim two hours after Libya attack: emails | Reuters

This, just two days after the attack:



> *The attack would have taken place regardless of the protest against a movie that insults Islam, Benotman, who is a former member of the Libyan Islamist Fighting Group, told CNN.*
> 
> The protests, which took place the same evening as the armed assault, were nominally directed against an amateur film trailer produced by a US resident, seen as insulting to the Prophet Mohamed.
> 
> ...



US Consulate in Benghazi attack: What happened, and why? | Egypt Independent


Obama lied when he said, for weeks, that the cause of the attack was due to the film.  Period.  But if you want to keep believing that lie, go for it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 2, 2012)

obama's declared war on Fox was risky business.

The Obama war against Fox News: Risky business? - latimes.com


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 2, 2012)

Nightson said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Liars posted ad nausea that Obama was responsible for the deaths of four Americans in Libya.  Here's the truth:
> ...



They died because American foreign policy in regards to the Middle East since the end of WW II has been misguided.  Even before the Second World War Western nations treated the Middle East, Africa and SE Asia with total disregard for their culture and as if the resources of these regions were free for the taking.

The immediate cause in the instant matter is obvious, a criminal element attacked US territory in Libya.  I suppose someone needs to catch and ask a participant why he or she acted as they did.  

But to suggest The President allowed either intentionally or by incompetence this event to occur, as some on your side of the aisle did, is absurd, mean spirited and dishonest.  What you say maybe true, more info will come out, but I simply believe an official statement is more probative than speculation by Fox News or anyone who posts here.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 2, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Cause and effect may be too challenging for you.  

We know the film was released and there were violent responses to it in the Muslim World.  That's a fact.  

We now AQ and other splinter or independent groups exist which hate America (and Western Europe).  That's a fact.

We know the Muslim World is a powder keg and leaders within scapegoat us in an effort to remain in power.  We also know those without power, the fringe extremist Muslims, want power.

How is it far fetched to believe an incident such as this film was not at least a catalyst for the Benghazi attack?  

Calling the President a liar is a cheap shot.  You have no clue what was in his mind, the mind of the terrorists or others who may have been involved at the early stages of violent protest in Libya on the night in question.


----------



## hazlnut (Nov 2, 2012)

Retired General Keane Debunks Fox's Outrageous Claim That The Administration Left Americans To Die In Benghazi

Got that, Teatards?  Now STFU with your stupid conspiracy theories....


----------



## hazlnut (Nov 2, 2012)

Fox's Own Experts Reject Fox Narrative That Obama Deliberately Abandoned Americans In Libya

Fox News' argument that the Obama administration deliberately abandoned Americans in Libya to let them die in the Benghazi terrorist attack is apparently so odious that even Fox's own experts and commentators are rebelling against the narrative.

Fox News hosts and contributors have repeatedly suggested that the Obama administration made a "political decision" to allow Americans to be killed in the September 11 Benghazi, Libya, attack on an American compound, even though U.S. agents and the U.S. Embassy in Tripoli rushed to aid the compound during the attack, and Defense Secretary Leon Panetta has said that the attack was over before the U.S. military had sufficient information on which to act.

On the November 2 edition of Fox & Friends, retired Gen. Jack Keane discussed claims that, in the words of guest co-host Eric Bolling, the Obama administration "did not call on the only response team that may have been able to intervene during the attack." Keane responded:



> _KEANE: Here's what did happen. The national security apparatus, at the request of General Hamm, who's the commander of AFRICOM -- and he's had responsibility from a security aspect to respond to this crisis -- our national mission response force, our most classified force on the highest state of readiness, was alerted and moved from the United States to Sigonella [Naval Air Station in Italy], and they bring with them their own aircraft, their own helicopters and C-17s. Another classified special operations force was moved out of Central Europe to Sigonella as well. The fact of the matter was the CIA base was evacuated prior to their arrival at Sigonella, so they were never employed._


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 2, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Fox's Own Experts Reject Fox Narrative That Obama Deliberately Abandoned Americans In Libya
> 
> Fox News' argument that the Obama administration deliberately abandoned Americans in Libya to let them die in the Benghazi terrorist attack is apparently so odious that even Fox's own experts and commentators are rebelling against the narrative.
> 
> ...


So in other words it was still a failure to help by the obamaturd administration. Got it.


----------



## Zander (Nov 2, 2012)

Meh...one more opinion. 

What we do know is this -  the Obama Administration made a political decision NOT to send help and 4 Americans died.  Then the entire Administration lied about what really happened, blaming it all on a "spontaneous crowd" upset over a video on you tube...yeah, that's the ticket!! ....

Bottom line- Obama screwed up.  If he was any kind of a LEADER he would admit a mistake was made, accept responsibility and move on. But he can't....so he continues to lie.....PATHETIC.


----------



## CMike (Nov 2, 2012)

I didn't hear that. It was only part of the interview and it didn't say much.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 2, 2012)

Zander said:


> Meh...one more opinion.
> 
> What we do know is this -  the Obama Administration made a political decision NOT to send help and 4 Americans died.  Then the entire Administration lied about what really happened, blaming it all on a "spontaneous crowd" upset over a video on you tube...yeah, that's the ticket!! ....
> 
> Bottom line- Obama screwed up.  If he was any kind of a LEADER he would admit a mistake was made, accept responsibility and move on. But he can't....so he continues to lie.....PATHETIC.



The only thing sadder than someone who can't tell the difference between a opinion and a fact is someone who cites Media matters as a source.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 2, 2012)

No lies, dupes.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 2, 2012)

they were there, they called for help, they didn't get any, any questions?


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 2, 2012)

Wrong AGAIN!


----------



## asaratis (Nov 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> How clear does it have to be for you idiots to connect the dots that this president lies?


It doesn't matter.  Obama has friends in all crooks and crannies of the world.  

Obama is a goddamned cowardly LIAR and should NOT be allowed to set foot in the White House.

FUCK OBAMA!!


----------



## courseofhistory (Nov 2, 2012)

*VIDEO:*

*Retired General Keane Debunks Fox's Outrageous Claim That The Administration Left Americans To Die In Benghazi*


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 2, 2012)

The debunking has already been debunked ya drone.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 2, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > When is the left going to stop whining about Fox news? We know Hussein and his cohorts watched the 7 hour battle in real time. We know that Military help was within reach and we know that the embassy requested more security numerous times and we know that Hussein never lifted a finger to offer assistance while the Ambassador was murdered (and raped?) and three other people including two veteran Seals were killed. We also know that (true to form) the president skipped town the next day without a care in the world, went to Vegas and instructed his press secretary to lie to the American people.
> ...



You are using FOX news as a source in a thread that proves FOX news lied?  Oh My Gosh!  Just how desperate have you people become?


----------



## 336thF15E (Nov 3, 2012)

del said:


> ^
> wingnuts on parade



Line abreast.


----------



## 336thF15E (Nov 3, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> The reports did not say who gave the stand down order, just that it was received, and disobeyed, by the team at the safe house. Calling they said it came from somewhere, and then saying that proves they lied, just makes you look like the idiot you are when you claim the report was made up out of thin air.



That's telling, is it not.  The Phoocks Snooze "Exclusive Report" never talks about a lot of things, like the so-called "source" itself, or how this "source" just happened to have so few degrees of separation between the key players that make the "Exclusive Report" plausible.  That alone should have raised questions with any serious minded human being.

The RRT says that it did not disobey any stand down order.  In fact, the RRT says that there was no stand down order issued by anyone.  So, why do you keep repeating Phaucks Nuuze lies?  Are you a paid Fox Affiliate?

The phrase you wrote: *"Calling they said it came from somewhere, ...."*, is downright unintelligible and makes no sense at all.  Use clear, plain English and rewrite the sentence, so somebody can make some sense out it.

Lastly, despite the evidence that has just been reported through CNN, directly from the CIA as the *source of the information*, you STILL sit here pretending that the Phoocks Loose "Exclusive Report" where they LIE to you by telling you their reporter Jennifer Griffin, is *"at the Pentagon"* when clearly she is standing directly in front of a screen with a Fox News generated graphic image of the Pentagon in the background, as this fake reporter tells you that the *"CIA called for Air Support."*

How many times do you need to be told - the CIA DOES NOT call the State Department, or the White House, for "Air Support."  Hello?  Jennifer, lied to you.  Wake up!  If she LIED to you about that, what else is she lying about while standing in front of a screen with the computer generated graphic image of the Pentagon in the background, which is supposed to be at the *real* Pentagon?  

There are NO such graphics screens at the Press Room in the Pentagon with Fox News generated graphics on them.  I KNOW what the Pentagon Press Room looks like and there is NOTHING there that supports Fox News broadcasts and "Exclusive Report."  They lied.  She was not standing inside the Pentagon when she gave this report.  No more so, than the CIA calls the State Department for "Air Support."  

That is not how we execute and/or deliver CAS.  We do not conduct CAS missions in non-integrated environments without a crystal clear understanding of perimeter margins between the good guys and the bad guys, and we most certainly would not conduct such a mission on a blind call in the dark.  CAS is a military function, not a method for extraction.

This is how we deliver CAS.  This is what we train for.  Not receiving calls from the CIA in the blind and in the dark:






Source: Joint Doctrine Close Air Support | JP309.3

When you are done reading this, you will understand WHY Fox News lied and you will have learned something you never knew before about how we conduct Close Air Support.  I am getting tired of always having to do your homework for you.


----------



## 336thF15E (Nov 3, 2012)

*Tracking Phooxks Nieuwz Benghazi Lies:​*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxGjTR3QVgQ]New timeline of Benghazi attack - YouTube[/ame]


*Wolf Blitzer:* "There was also a suggestion as you know (referring to the Fox News "Exclusive Report") that officers on the ground were asking for military back-up, but that the CIA COC actually denied those requests."

*Suzanne Kelly:* "I can't use the actual word that they told me, but I can tell you that the official offered a very passionate statement that it (referring to the Fox News "Exclusive Report" lie) was simply not true."

So, what kind of intelligent human being, knowing these facts to be true, can somehow still allow themselves to be lead by the nose by this piece of fictional trash:


At what point Republicans, do you stop doing this to the country?  At what point do you check yourself before you wreck the country, yet again?  At what point do you conclude that it is time to start behaving like responsible adults?  At what point, do you abandon Fox News, or at the very least, point out and admit when it lies on YOUR behalf, to the American People?

One word: BUSTED!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 3, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > The reports did not say who gave the stand down order, just that it was received, and disobeyed, by the team at the safe house. Calling they said it came from somewhere, and then saying that proves they lied, just makes you look like the idiot you are when you claim the report was made up out of thin air.
> ...



Apparently you forgot that the CIA has its own air support now.

Thanks for proving you can't think.


----------



## 336thF15E (Nov 3, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Apparently you forgot that the CIA has its own air support now.
> 
> Thanks for proving you can't think.



I can't think?  

If the CIA was calling its own "air support," then Phucks News would not have reported "Exclusively" from the "Pentagon" that the CIA called the State Department for "Air Support."  And, just like that, your fake reply is exposed for what it is: an attempt at pretense on a subject you know nothing about.

Your post is a glaring red herring in search of a non-sequitur that does not exist.  You pretend to have said something that makes sense, when what you've said could not be more unintelligible.  Keep deluding yourself.  I'll keep educating you.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 3, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




You buy the lie that the WH sells and blame the attack on protesters over a film (which Obama later admitted was not the cause of the attack and that the attack was, in fact, preplanned by terrorists) rather than admit that Obama knows damn well that al qaeda is alive and well and most certainly still a threat to us, despite having 'gotten of bin laden', and _that's_ the reason why he lied about the film/protesters being the reason for the attack.   

<blink, blink>

Ok, you run with that. 

Get over your butt-hurt (cheap shot?  )  Obama lied.  Period.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



It was uploaded to YouTube without any fanfare.  Things take time to catch on.

I just looked up Gangnam Style on YouTube:

*Published on **Jul 15, 2012*​It didn't became a hit until September.  Ellen DeGeneres had him on her show September 10, a week after it broke out big.

And you can't even dance to this Mohammed video!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2012)

Where is all the wingnut criticism of CIA director Patraeus?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 3, 2012)

OKTexas said:


> I'll wait for the congressional investigation, where people are sworn and give testimony in public.



That and the denial that runs rampant among nutter rw's is why fux gets away with their daily lies. 

And, someone back on page one said that fux does not have a candidate in this race. That's simply not true. As the Official Network of The Repub Party, they have many and they will cheerfully tell any lie to get them elected.


----------



## GlobeOtter (Nov 3, 2012)

asaratis said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > How clear does it have to be for you idiots to connect the dots that this president lies?
> ...



If that's the standard the white house will be empty of all politicians from both parties.... now I'm starting to like this


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 3, 2012)

Has this already been posted?

Geraldo Rivera Crushes Fox&#8217;s Eric Bolling Over Benghazi Lies (VIDEO) | Addicting Info


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



The movie saw one viewing with an audience of 10 people in CA, only clips were uploaded to youtube,  youtube voluntarily blocked the video in Egypt, Libya, Pakistan, Indonesia, Saudi Arabia, Malaysia, India,  Singapore; Turkey, Brazil and Russia have initiated steps to get the video blocked. 

Even Obama _finally_ admitted that the attack was pre-planned and carried out by terrorists and was _not_ due to protesters railing over the video.  

Opp, opp, opp, oppa Allah style.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Has this already been posted?
> 
> Geraldo Rivera Crushes Foxs Eric Bolling Over Benghazi Lies (VIDEO) | Addicting Info



Don't know, but this was.

Exclusive: Security officials on the ground in Libya challenge CIA account | Fox News


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## tinydancer (Nov 4, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Has this already been posted?
> 
> Geraldo Rivera Crushes Foxs Eric Bolling Over Benghazi Lies (VIDEO) | Addicting Info



Are we really talking credibility issues? Jerry Rivers crushes some one?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


>



With all due respect, here in lies the difference. President Bush didn't try to blame a video and apologize to Islam at large.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Bush got caught with his pants down

Republicans blamed Clinton


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


>


Since 9/11 it's been shown that the US supports Al Qaida in the Middle East. Are we STILL supposed to support the *apparently false* War On Terror after having found that out?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 4, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I know I never did. It was a clusterfuck. It was insane how 9/11 was allowed to occur. I'm choosing my words very carefully here. 

Many are to blame. So many. On this we can be bi partisan. Both sides of the aisle monumentally fucked up. Pardon my french.  We learned a lot from that day though. 

Hence, this situation in Libya is a dog's breakfast. Over a decade later. 

This is political correctness gone FUBAR. And people are dead.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 4, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This situation is beyond belief. Amateur hour at its finest. Has any one other than me thought, gee why is Leon Panetta the Defense Secretary?

What qualifies this bozo to hold this position? Worse yet they gave him the CIA before they let him play Secretary of Defense.

And yes to AQ. Obama is now pumping millions to fronts for Muslim Brotherhood and AQ. 

Crazy just crazy.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




With all due respect, Mittwit got his mug on camera at midnight to denounce the president before ANY facts were known, or ANY speculation as to what had caused it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...




At the time, Republicans controlled the House.  

Answer honestly:  did the House investigate Bush w/9-11 the way they are going after Obama w/ Benghazi?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ngnut-criticism-of-cia-director-patraeus.html


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 4, 2012)

The President, Vice-President, Secretary of State, and the Ambassador to the UN from the United States all lied about Benghazi too.  Going to start a post about that too?


----------



## Too Tall (Nov 4, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh did they forget to add in your report that this was just a "spontaneous attack" because of a video?
> ...



Since the CIA operates hundreds of drones, many equipped with hellfire missiles, and they do fly in the 'Air', I find it entirely possible that the CIA operatives under fire in Benghazi would request 'Air Support'.

Can you describe what's wrong with that claim?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ngnut-criticism-of-cia-director-patraeus.html


I criticize Bush. I criticize Obama. I criticize Hillary and Panetta.

But you can *only* ask me why I don't criticize Patraeus? 

Patraeus has *already* chimed in about Benghazi:
Petraeus Throws Obama Under the Bus | The Weekly Standard


> CIA director David Petraeus, has put out this statement: "No one at any level in the CIA told anybody not to help those in need; claims to the contrary are simply inaccurate.


Do you have *ANYTHING* that disproves what he said?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



He did not, he denounced the statement put put by the embassy in Cairo. Come to think of it, so did Obama, before he turned around and used the same ideas to attack the video when the attack in Benghazi happened hours later.

You really should stick to simple stuff, like 2+2=x.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Bush asks Daschle to limit Sept. 11 probes - CNN

Answer honestly, did Bush try to blame 9/11 on a video?


----------



## Too Tall (Nov 4, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > The reports did not say who gave the stand down order, just that it was received, and disobeyed, by the team at the safe house. Calling they said it came from somewhere, and then saying that proves they lied, just makes you look like the idiot you are when you claim the report was made up out of thin air.
> ...



Jennifer Griffin stated  that the CIA operatives in Benghazi called 'higher headquarters' several times. Do you have a transcript where she said they called the State Department?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Whoa geeze you better go back and check your facts. You know I'm deadly this way. 

Double check your facts.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 4, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> 336thF15E said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I didn't like the facts were skewed to begin with. All the bastard media over here kept calling this base as an "annex".

Thats a fucking lie from the get go. It was a CIA base.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> *The President, Vice-President, Secretary of State, and the Ambassador to the UN from the United States all lied about Benghazi too*.  Going to start a post about that too?




Only in your small, pre-programmed mind.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



A statement that was put out in the afternoon, at the start of protests - not violence - in an attempt to quiet the anger over the video.

An attempt to be diplomatic.  Imagine that, from a diplomatic compound!

And dumbfuck, craven politician Romney rushes to judgement to try to score political points off of Americans in danger.

Disgusting.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Daschle was in the Senate.  Why didn't the Republican House investigate.

And are you saying that if Obama asks Issa and all the other un-American assholes in the Republican Party not to investigate, they will say, "yes, sir"?

And why would Bush ask that?

And how about addressing that tweet I posted?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 5, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I notice you didn't comment on Obama disavowing the statement, I wonder why.



> The Obama administration is disavowing a statement from its own Cairo  embassy that seemed to apologize for anti-Muslim activity in the United  States.
> "*The statement by Embassy Cairo was not cleared by Washington and  does not reflect the views of the United States government*," an  administration official told POLITICO.



Obama administration disavows Cairo 'apology' - POLITICO.com

If you were consistent you would be jumping all over Obama for this, but you just jump on Romney.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 5, 2012)

336thF15E said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!! From the NOOB who claims to be an independent.. Why are nearly all independents really liberals?? Could it be that you LIARS think you're actually fooling anyone with your BS??
> ...


Please review the voting records of Senate Republicans Enzi and Barrasso. They should be picture perfect conservatives. I can appreciate the fact that some Republicans are less conservative than others, but from what I've seen, our folks do the best they can with the issues they have confronting them and the crazy press. I've been a Republican since 1971. I like to get to know who's representing me and how they vote. I greatly hope we see a revival in conservative voting records among both parties and anyone else who gets elected.

It's important to have a zero deficit and a balanced budget every year.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 4, 2014)

Benghazi or Bergdahl - what's the diff?


----------



## whitehall (Jun 4, 2014)

How is it...."official"?


----------



## MaryL (Jun 4, 2014)

Bengazi. Bengazi pales to the lies our government told us since the CIA coup that put that Shaw of Iran back in power in 53. Or the lies about the communist insurgency in Vietnam. Don't believe anything  the press or the government tells you.  Follow your gut.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 4, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Benghazi or Bergdahl - what's the diff?



Well lets see. Similarities...

Benghazi: Susan Rice went on Sunday talk shows and lied her ass off

Bergdahl: Susan Rice went on Sunday talk shows and lied her ass off

Check. No difference.

Benghazi: Obama hid the truth for political expediency

Bergdahl: Obama hid the truth for political expediency

Check: No difference.

LaKhota omg you hit it out of the ball park. No difference in the slime ball tactics out of the White House aka _The Home of the Whopper_!!!

Well done


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 4, 2014)

*It Is Official: Fox News Lied About Benghazi

*
It Is Official: Fox News Lies About EVERYTHING


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 4, 2014)

American Communist said:


> Patraeus has *already* chimed in about Benghazi:
> Petraeus Throws Obama Under the Bus | The Weekly Standard
> 
> 
> ...



I made it big so you won't miss it.  It's weasel-wording.  The CIA doesn't have any authority to tell the Pentagon what to do, so this statement is perfectly true.

Get it?


----------



## jillian (Jun 4, 2014)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Fox news lied.
> the sky is blue.
> water is wet.



basically


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 4, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Why is he denouncing ANYTHING while events are unfolding?

For craven, partisan politics.  The worst kind: undermining the Commander in Chief while in the middle of an overseas incident.

Rightwingers are unpatriotic assholes whenever there is a Democratic President.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 4, 2014)

You notice they don't give a shit Obama, Susan Rice, and Hillary all LIED

Omg, they are upset over A FRIKKEN NEWS CHANNEL

The marching never stops with this base of sheep


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 4, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



No, they tried to blame it on Clinton.

Answer honestly - How would this headline go over with rightwingers:

*Obama asks Boehner to limit Benghazi probes
*
????

And why would Bush ask that of Daschle?  What is he hiding?


----------

